# Advice for South of France please



## bravocharlie (Jul 15, 2006)

We are planning to travel from Nant near Millau to Grignan, SE of Montelimar using the D999/D982 which passes through Ales (sounds nice!) and then N7/D59 to Grignan.

The route on the map looks very tortuous with lots of hairpins etc. Has anyone travelled this route and if so, is it suitable for a 6.2m Motorhome or would we be better to drive round the coast? We want to see some dramatic scenery but don't want a stressfull drive.

Any advice would be much appreciated.


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

bravocharlie said:


> We want to see some dramatic scenery but don't want a stressfull drive.


Sorry, can't comment on your chosen route, but to see dramatic scenery often means tortuous routes.. but don't be put you off, it needn't be too stressful, take your time, stop and enjoy the views..

On a recent trip to Morocco we crossed the High Atlas in our RV.. scary in places, tortuous yes, .. but not to be missed.. go for it !

High Atlas.. passing a truck which had skidded and hit the barrier !


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

What an absolutely cracking photograph Jim.

Did your Paul have to run very far to catch you up? :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Jock.


----------



## bravocharlie (Jul 15, 2006)

Good advice Jim. Thanks for that. I agree that sometimes you just have to go for it if you want to have a good experience.
Regards,
Brian


----------



## altair (Mar 25, 2006)

Hi

The French equivalent of Flash Earth is

http://www.geoportail.fr

Naturally it is in French but it appears to be higher resolution than Flash Earth, but a little slower, so features are easier to see,

Try checking out your proposed route, it may help.

Tim


----------



## Smilo (Nov 2, 2005)

The D999 last month:

http://www.10000things.org.uk/jul00711.htm

My new most favourite ever road.


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

bravocharlie said:


> The route on the map looks very tortuous with lots of hairpins etc. Has anyone travelled this route ...


I had the same concerns over taking our RV over a high Spanish route earlier this year, but after looking in detail at it via Goggle Earth, it allayed my fears, and it proved an extremely enjoyable experience.

I'd recommend you download it & do a virtual tour.

Dougie.


----------

